# my betta wont make bubblenests



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

Why isn't my male betta blowing bubble nests anymore?,last time he blow bubbles very often,but right after my female betta died (because my little brother killed it -__-) he stopped blowing bubble nests.After that i bought a new female and hes still staying the same way of oh-im-not-going-to-blow-bubble-nest lol... This is the new female (sorry for the bad quality)















<-----The male


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Are they in the same tank? What is the set up like?


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

yes they are in the same tank but i keep the female inside a container so the male can see her,but the male still wont make the bubble nests anymore


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

is this tank arrangement JUST to spawn 
Ive heard that some males wont nest till the female is loose, he sounds like hes grieving O__o do fish grieve?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

98violet said:


> yes they are in the same tank but i keep the female inside a container so the male can see her,but the male still wont make the bubble nests anymore


Are you trying to breed them?


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes im trying to breed them..and yes theyre in a spawning tank,i tried releasing the female in the spawning tank but all that the male does was..bite her..lol -__-.He really chases her(alot) and bite her everytime i releases her in the spawning tank,its like hes trying to...KILL her!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He might need time. Remove the girl give her, her own tank for awhile and leave him be. Like you need to let him just do what he has to do. I don't know if fish can grieve but I would let him have time to heal....Why did your brother kill her? I'm sorry but I'm curious and it may help.


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

well he's imaginating him as an animal expert..holding some shark or something..so while hes catching the betta he said "this is a big fish eyy!!!,its strong eyy!!!" lol the second i came home she was already weak and helpless..she even breathes slow..so u can call my bro..."Hazil The Murderer" xD


----------



## emmybemmy1112 (Dec 26, 2010)

i think you should move them both out of the spawning tank and give your male betta some time to get over his mate and wait a little while longer to mate them if one dies while your trying to mate you shouldnt have started trying to breed again so quickly


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

98violet said:


> well he's imaginating him as an animal expert..holding some shark or something..so while hes catching the betta he said "this is a big fish eyy!!!,its strong eyy!!!" lol the second i came home she was already weak and helpless..she even breathes slow..so u can call my bro..."Hazil The Murderer" xD


Make sure he doesn't come near your fish again. Constantly stressing fish like that will kill them.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you tell us more about your spawning tank and pre-conditioning methods

Right now-I would place both Bettas in separate containers so that they can't see each other (neither in the spawning tank) and mass feed live foods to get them in condition to spawn....once we know more about the spawning tank and conditioning foods we can help you better.....

Also, what food do you have planned for the fry...


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

okay ill separate those fish AND keep them away from my brother ^^ i hope my betta will start making bubble nests soon


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> Can you tell us more about your spawning tank and pre-conditioning methods
> 
> Right now-I would place both Bettas in separate containers so that they can't see each other (neither in the spawning tank) and mass feed live foods to get them in condition to spawn....once we know more about the spawning tank and conditioning foods we can help you better.....
> 
> Also, what food do you have planned for the fry...


well..im going to feed them some microworms which i finally found =]


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

98violet said:


> well..im going to feed them some microworms which i finally found =]


And what about the spawning tank? Micro worms are extremely small, you might want to try something bigger.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Try hatching some BBS or Baby Brine Shrimp. Also Daphania is a good fry food too from what I've read. Live food are always better for the fry. I've also heard hard boiled egg yolk works as well...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ur bro is evil.... Lol. Good luck on breeding.


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> Try hatching some BBS or Baby Brine Shrimp. Also Daphania is a good fry food too from what I've read. Live food are always better for the fry. I've also heard hard boiled egg yolk works as well...


thank god!! i thought microworm was the only food for the fry!...thanks! XD


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> Ur bro is evil.... Lol. Good luck on breeding.


ahahahha i knoe rite....xD he just learned his lesson on that day


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Omg my bad! I didn't realize you were talking about the fry!! I thought you were feeding the worms to the adults for conditioning.

Microworms are great for fry, so don't worry


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

98violet said:


> Yes im trying to breed them..and yes theyre in a spawning tank,i tried releasing the female in the spawning tank but all that the male does was..bite her..lol -__-.*He really chases her(alot) and bite her everytime i releases her in the spawning tank,its like hes trying to...KILL her!*!


1. If your bro played around with the fish in their breeding tank, the fish must have been stressed and no longer wants to breed (for now). Take them both out and recondition as stated by others.

2. Some males won't make bubble nest (yours does). But all would "flirt" swim all over the tank in an "S" sort of way if they want to spawn. So next time never release the female if the male swims to her head on and holds his stand.



> 98violet: thank god!! i thought microworm was the only food for the fry!...thanks! XD


3. There are many kinds of fry food. There is a sticky on fry food. You should read it.


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> Omg my bad! I didn't realize you were talking about the fry!! I thought you were feeding the worms to the adults for conditioning.
> 
> Microworms are great for fry, so don't worry


ahahha iam feeding the adults some blood worms for the conditioning stuff XDD and yes i was talking about the fry


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> 1. If your bro played around with the fish in their breeding tank, the fish must have been stressed and no longer wants to breed (for now). Take them both out and recondition as stated by others.
> 
> 2. Some males won't make bubble nest (yours does). But all would "flirt" swim all over the tank in an "S" sort of way if they want to spawn. So next time never release the female if the male swims to her head on and holds his stand.3. There are many kinds of fry food. There is a sticky on fry food. You should read it.


 yes!! you are right! i really should P theres so many things to learn right XD


----------



## emmybemmy1112 (Dec 26, 2010)

'Make sure he doesn't come near your fish again. Constantly stressing fish like that will kill them.' i think instead of being so cruel u should talk to him about how he needs to stop touching your fish or else they will get hurt but dont be so mean about it like turtle10 is being


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

emmybemmy1112 said:


> 'Make sure he doesn't come near your fish again. Constantly stressing fish like that will kill them.' i think instead of being so cruel u should talk to him about how he needs to stop touching your fish or else they will get hurt but dont be so mean about it like turtle10 is being


Whaaa? I didnt get the impression that turtle10 was being mean at all  There was nothing mean about turtle10's post. Of course the OP would tell their brother that in their own words, not turtles anyway. Golly.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

emmybemmy1112 said:


> 'Make sure he doesn't come near your fish again. Constantly stressing fish like that will kill them.' i think instead of being so cruel u should talk to him about how he needs to stop touching your fish or else they will get hurt but dont be so mean about it like turtle10 is being


What??? How was I being mean? 

What I said isn't cruel. Stressing fish WILL kill them. There is nothing rude about trying to keep your brother away from your fish *after he already killed one.*

Not sure where you got the impression that my advice was mean.


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> 'Make sure he doesn't come near your fish again. Constantly stressing fish like that will kill them.' i think instead of being so cruel u should talk to him about how he needs to stop touching your fish or else they will get hurt but dont be so mean about it like turtle10 is being


 umm...turtle10 wasn't being mean at all ^_^''',but yeah! i will talk to my brother nicely ^^ thanks


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

ZOMMGG!! my male betta has started making a beautiful bubble nests DD!! ....but hes still chasing the female and bite her alot....he ripped her fins....is that normal"?? D:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmph! >.< <---- me being upset. I want my fish to make a BN! Grrr! Jealous...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Hmph! >.< <---- me being upset. I want my fish to make a BN! Grrr! Jealous...


Just because he doesn't build a bubblenest doesn't mean he isn't happy.

I bet you he is just going to surprise you one day after school with a bubblenest, right when you least expect it. They are sneaky like that


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope so! I always feed him a pellet after school. And on Tuesdays, a bloodworm!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

98violet said:


> ZOMMGG!! my male betta has started making a beautiful bubble nests DD!! ....but hes still chasing the female and bite her alot....he ripped her fins....is that normal"?? D:


This is normal, but sometimes the female may get badly hurt. That's why it's advised that the female be placed in a jar or something for a few days. But that's too late.....

Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

naaa ...they both already spawn 2 days ago,iam so happy now XD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats! Ur a grandparent!


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> Congrats! Ur a grandparent!


 Oh yuuusshh!!! yay for me for being a grandparent nowww XDDD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha! Now you have to bake cookies and buy presents and knit and....my betta still won't blow BN!!! waaaaaaaaah!


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> Haha! Now you have to bake cookies and buy presents and knit and....my betta still won't blow BN!!! waaaaaaaaah!


paint the fences...throw the garbage away.......WAIT!!...no..but yes  ill bake the cookies XDD and awww :'( i hope ur male will blow his BN soon...have u tried introducing him with a female..maybe he will start blowing BNs


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha.


----------

